# Hello From Northern BC



## terry_g (Mar 10, 2021)

I found a link to this forum on a firearms forum and joined right away.
I retired in December 2019 a month after my 60th birthday and after 40 years as a HD mechanic.
I still work a couple days most weeks at a local truck and equipment shop. I mostly do electrical and electronic repairs.

I learned the basics of running a lathe in grade eight and always wanted one. 
In the mid 1990s I picked up a Southbend 10K metric lathe in nice shape and spent hundreds of hours making chips with it. 
In 2008 I replaced it with a Craftex 12" x 36" gear head lathe which I still have and a Craftex 8"x 32" knee mill. 
Most of what I know was self taught or learned the hard way. I will probably be here with more questions than answers.
Thanks for having me!


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 10, 2021)

Welcome terry.g


----------



## Johnwa (Mar 10, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.  Where in northern BC?


----------



## DPittman (Mar 10, 2021)

terry_g said:


> I found a link to this forum on a firearms forum and joined right away.
> I retired in December 2019 a month after my 60th birthday and after 40 years as a HD mechanic.
> I still work a couple days most weeks at a local truck and equipment shop. I mostly do electrical and electronic repairs.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you'll fit in. Welcome!


----------



## terry_g (Mar 10, 2021)

I am in Terrace BC


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 10, 2021)

cool - If we got to Price Rupert again, we'll say Hi!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 10, 2021)

Greetings from Calgary Terry. Welcome.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome from the Island!


----------



## Hruul (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

